# You may notice a change in my profile!



## avkid (Oct 26, 2004)

effective yesterday (10/25/04) I became the only trained student lighting designer in the district and that is added on top of being head of the high school audio department, it looks like I will be needing some more tranquilizers!!


----------



## digitaltec (Oct 26, 2004)

How or what qualified you to say that you are trained? Did you go to a workshop?


----------



## avkid (Oct 27, 2004)

the fact that only three people in the district can program the board and two of them are teachers. i was instructed in lighting design by past designers and outside sources


----------



## propmonkey (Oct 27, 2004)

o wow. thats pretty "interesting" (edit by B.Ship.). o wow i know some basic lighting design so that makes me a qwauilfied lighting designer. ive been reading books, working at a local theatre and studying this stuff for over a year; that by no means makes anyone a qauiefied lighting desginer.


----------



## avkid (Oct 27, 2004)

fact is i am the only one left!


----------



## SuperCow (Oct 27, 2004)

Where's the love? Does it really matter that much in the lng run? Nope.


----------



## avkid (Oct 27, 2004)

yeah where is it? i have nothing against anyone here ,yet some people don't return the love , Don't break the circle, it's bad karma!!


----------



## digitaltec (Oct 27, 2004)

I was only asking to see how you were trained. But congrats, it's a big thing to know something that most don't. 

Though propmonkey does have a point, I believe that he just took your post the wrong way. 

Again, congrats on your achivement and good luck in the future.


----------



## propmonkey (Oct 27, 2004)

i apologize. ive been pretty pissed about theatre stuff recently(http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=coobie52088). when i first read it it came off as arrogant. i have a really big problem with arrogance in theatre. again im sorry.


----------



## ship (Oct 30, 2004)

The best of luck to you in this endever. One is never quite ready to take on design the first or many times after that no matter how educated or skilled because at some point it comes down to hands on education in taking from the plot this is what a 6x9 should do and in reality, this is what it does. At some point you have to jump in head first. 

Once plans start to mesh with reality in making art - something that can happen to anyone no matter how experienced or well trained. It is very dependant upon the person when not hedging one's bet with training and supervision, such trainings help a lot and add to the pallet of lighting style you can paint with but this lack of official training will help him later become a better designer by way of experience in knowing what later to study and ask about.

At the same time, as lighting designer and no doubt more, as with past postings similar to becoming the TD as a student about this school doing you no favors in putting you in such a position, it falls upon you to learn or ask everywhere you can what you don't yet know or understand and more than that ensure the safety of everything and everyone in your new influence. 

It is a good opportunity for him to tast design, it would be better if someone qualified was watching over him with direct advice and supervison on his designs but should be for the most part a good experience. Read a lot especially McCandless before hand. It's not the only way but a good basic and solid method of doing it.

Beyond this all, with your newfound duties, don't neglect your school studies. Getting into college with a good GPA will still get you into a better school than one impressed by your status now. The captain of the football team when not given a scholarship for it is still just a foot ball player in exter carricular activities which will help but not mean as much to the admissions staff as a good GPA. Don't get tunnel vision into the show must go on and your need to save the day. If and when it becomes the case that your studies seriously start to fall, you need somehow step back and put a foot down. Otherwise it's likely you will repeat this on the five year program or the show must still go on, just without you by way of your parents or administators.

Just a warning or hope that you keep the scale and scope of the new responsibility in mind. Don't let it side track you too far out of getting out of the place and getting into the college you choose.

Good luck, I mean it. Should be a wonderful experience. Unfortunate in my opinion you are having to do it, but still lots of stuff to learn from because of it that will no doubt help in the end.


----------



## propmonkey (Oct 31, 2004)

we locked one of our actors and one of the leading student designer in a computer lab till he finished his homework and then he came to set.
for my desings i set stuff they way i see it i have my ld suggest or redo my mistaked and have my director also check it.


----------

